# Mammoth deviator…



## Dan0h (Oct 18, 2021)

Not my normal build report but since Stompboxparts is friends with Mr.PedalPCB I think it’s ok to post here.
I wasn’t going to box this bad boy at first, but it’s a nice surprise for a free pcb. Fun, fuzzy, glitchy and super octaves. A mxr blue box clone. I’m pretty impressed, going to have to order a 125b enclosure.  Not sure if I will keep my pair of nice Bc407b’s in there but they seem to work with the spare 2n5088 I had laying around. Use what you have, often produces fun results.
Kudos to Stompboxparts for blowing these boards out as freebies.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Oct 18, 2021)

I was browsing through there site to order some 2n5484s last night. Saw the free pcb and added an enclosure, switches, and pots. My $8 order turned into $20 with shipping. I have a stripboard version of this and not 100% satisfied (octave switch worked before boxing it up and now it doesn’t). Either way, for a free pcb it will be a fun few afternoons 

I didn’t get the breakout board so I’m hopin I can just wire this up normally


----------



## Dan0h (Oct 18, 2021)

BuddytheReow said:


> I was browsing through there site to order some 2n5484s last night. Saw the free pcb and added an enclosure, switches, and pots. My $8 order turned into $20 with shipping. I have a stripboard version of this and not 100% satisfied (octave switch worked before boxing it up and now it doesn’t). Either way, for a free pcb it will be a fun few afternoons
> 
> I didn’t get the breakout board so I’m hopin I can just wire this up normally


I was not expecting much but it sounds way better than the video on YouTube of the stoner guy playing this build. Enjoy.


----------



## fig (Oct 22, 2021)

You weren't monkeying around with this one! Very clean!

Tis a better lot the stone-r than the stone-e from what I've heard. Either way, lay down the rock and let's roll!


----------



## Dan0h (Oct 23, 2021)

You ever screw something up so bad you get the point of just saying F* it and go full blown crazy finishing it? 

Well, this was never intended for my board, more of one of those wild crazy pedals you pull out on a blue moon to have a little fun with. 
Introducing De Robo, the coffee drinking octofuzz glitch machine. Sounds great, looks like a pile.

Have a great weekend dudes. Hanging up the soldering iron for a couple weeks.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Oct 23, 2021)

I don’t see the switches. Did you take em out?


----------



## Dan0h (Oct 23, 2021)

BuddytheReow said:


> I don’t see the switches. Did you take em out?


I did cut them out and ran a jumper locking them in the position I liked. The other position on each switch was not worth having a switch in my ears.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Dec 5, 2021)

Hey @Dan0h how did you figure out the drilling for this? The board normally comes as a kit. Was there a template you used?


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 5, 2021)

BuddytheReow said:


> Hey @Dan0h how did you figure out the drilling for this? The board normally comes as a kit. Was there a template you used?


I just measured and went for it. No template as far as I know.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Dec 5, 2021)

That’s what I was afraid of. Thanks anyway


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 5, 2021)

BuddytheReow said:


> That’s what I was afraid of. Thanks anyway


Yeah. This was an absolute hack job on my box up. I knew it wasn’t going on my board so I said fuck it. It’s a really fun pedal though. Good luck. I’m sure you will do better than my cobble.


----------



## coltonius (Dec 7, 2021)

BuddytheReow said:


> That’s what I was afraid of. Thanks anyway


You'd be surprised at how deadly precise you can be with painter's tape, a carpenter's square, and an automatic center punch. That's how I do mine, and I am ultra concerned about symmetry.

Example:


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 7, 2021)

coltonius said:


> You'd be surprised at how deadly precise you can be with painter's tape, a carpenter's square, and an automatic center punch. That's how I do mine, and I am ultra concerned about symmetry.
> 
> Example:
> View attachment 19693


Yup. Blue tape, square, and punch how I do mine too. But this one was a cluster and I eye balled it. And didn’t account for the extra space for the side jacks so had to re-eye-ball it. Total mess, will never see the light of day outside of the house.


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 7, 2021)

it's not the true mammoth electronics experience if the order isn't missing parts ...


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Dec 7, 2021)

If it’s a blue box, what’s the extra pot and two switches for?


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 7, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> If it’s a blue box, what’s the extra pot and two switches for?


One is a bright switch and the other is to toggle between single and double octave.


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 7, 2021)

Dan0h said:


> One is a bright switch and the other is to toggle between single and double octav
> 
> 
> Bricksnbeatles said:
> ...


----------



## BuddytheReow (Dec 7, 2021)

I’m currently trying to drill mine out. My method is to put some acrylic paint on the top of the pots and switches and see where they land in the enclosure. Hopefully I won’t screw it up too bad. I’ll make my own build report when complete and wired up


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 7, 2021)

BuddytheReow said:


> I’m currently trying to drill mine out. My method is to put some acrylic paint on the top of the pots and switches and see where they land in the enclosure. Hopefully I won’t screw it up too bad. I’ll make my own build report when complete and wired up


How do you like the sound. I thought it was a pretty interesting pedal. The transistors you choose make a big difference in the sound. I socketed and tried a few.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Dec 7, 2021)

I just threw in some mpsa18. It’s not really useable in a band setting really, but it’s pretty fun to mess around with. I tend to get pretty bluesy.


----------

